# PIR Sensor / Bewegungsmelder an SPS als Schalter anschließen



## Darkghost (4 Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen PIR für LED Beleuchtung gekauft und wollte diesen an die SPS anschließen (so zusagen als Schalter)
Dieser hat 4 Anschlusskabel + und - für das Netzteil und + und - für den LED Anschluss.

Ich hab jetzt eigentlich alle möglichen Kombinationen getestet und kann den PIR nicht an die 24V Input Beckhoffklemme KL1104 anschließen bzw. er funktioniert dann nicht mit der SPS.

Ich habe schon gelesen, dass evtl. Negativ schaltende Eingänge benutzen muss. Weiß aber nicht, ob das auch für meinen Fall zutrifft.
PIR Sensor ist: https://www.highlight-led.de/pir-bewegungsmelder-fuer-leds-12-24v-2a.html

Eigentlich der einzige PIR-Sensor, der 24V kann und eine geringe Reichweite hat (ca. 1,5m).

Lösung wäre jetzt eine Relais aber das wären wieder Zusatzkosten und zusätzliche Verkabelung.

Frage ist jetzt kann ich den PIR-Sensor wirklich nicht anschließen?
Gibt es einen alternativen Sensor den ich anschließen könnte?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## escride1 (4 Februar 2020)

Viele Infos gibt es bei den kleinen Dingern ja meist nie, aber hast Du mal versucht eine LED anzuschliessen ob er überhaupt funktioniert?
Wäre möglich das das Gerät eine Mindestlast benötigt um überhaupt zu schalten, kenne da einige von. Dem schafft man dann mit einem Widerstand Abhilfe.


----------



## Darkghost (5 Februar 2020)

Hallo,

PIR geht, wenn ich an die eine Seite ein Netzteil anschieße und auf der anderen Seite (+ und -) eine LED anhänge.

SPS Anschluss:
- An der Netzteilseite ist das Minus auf die Klemme und das Plus auf das Netzteil der SPS gelegt 
- Das + und - wo vorher die LED angeschlossen war ist direkt miteinander verbunden

--> Ergebnis PIR geht nicht aber LED der Klemme leuchtet.

Mit fällt gerade ein, dass ich die Versornungsspannung und nicht die Klemmenspannung genommen habe.
Wäre denn die Verkabelung richtig, wenn ich das Netzteil der Versornungsspannung nehmen und da wo die LED angeschlossen ist + und - (ohne LED) verbinde?


----------



## Darkghost (6 Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

hab jetzt noch einen anderen Präsenzmelder. (https://de.elv.com/elv-bewegungsmeldermodul-pir-13-057723?fs=2281423192)
Hier haben einen Open-Collector-Ausgang. Kann ich den an die Kl1104 anschließen?

Ich habs ausprobiert und leider geht es nicht aber warum?
Wenn ich einen normalen schalter anschließe dann schließe ich die Massse ja auch an die KL1104.

D.h. ich muss über ein Relais gehen?




Hab folgenden Erklärung gefunden -> https://www.loxone.com/dede/kb/anschluss-eines-sensor-mit-open-collector-ausgang/
Gibt es eine Klemme von Beckhoff an der ich den PiR auch direkt anschließen kann?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Rayk (6 Februar 2020)

...du hast doch die Lösung selbst gefunden, es muss ein Pull-Up Widerstand angeschlossen werden damit der Eingang TRUE-Signal (+24V) erkennt...


----------



## PN/DP (6 Februar 2020)

Darkghost schrieb:


> Hier haben einen Open-Collector-Ausgang. Kann ich den an die Kl1104 anschließen?


Der PIR13 schaltet nach Minus ("N-schaltend"). Die KL1104 hat aber Plus-schaltende Eingänge ("P-schaltend"). Das funktioniert so nicht.



> Ich habs ausprobiert und leider geht es nicht aber warum?
> Wenn ich einen normalen schalter anschließe dann schließe ich die Massse ja auch an die KL1104.


Daß an der Klemme irgendwo Masse angeschlossen wird, heißt nicht, daß Schalten des Eingangs nach Masse funktioniert. Der "normale Schalter" funktioniert nur, wenn er nach +15V..+30V schaltet.

Die KL1104 braucht Strom in den Eingangs-Optokoppler hinein für 1 Signal.
Ein Schalter (oder Open Collector) nach Minus ist entweder offen (da fließt kein Strom in den Eingang) oder geschlossen (der Eingang des Optokopplers ist nach Minus kurzgeschlossen - es fließt auch kein Strom in den Eingang). Schalten nach Minus bewirkt also nichts.



> D.h. ich muss über ein Relais gehen?


Du kannst mit einem Relais oder Optokoppler das Signal umdrehen: Spule/Eingang N-schaltend verbindet den KL1104-Eingang nach +24V. Oder einen Pull-Up-Widerstand 2 ... 4,7 kOhm vom Eingang nach +24V schalten.



> Gibt es eine Klemme von Beckhoff an der ich den PiR auch direkt anschließen kann?


Busklemmen Digital-Input KL1xxx ...
siehe "N-schaltend", z.B. KL1184 oder universell KL1154

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (6 Februar 2020)

Darkghost schrieb:


> Hier haben einen Open-Collector-Ausgang. Kann ich den an die Kl1104 anschließen?
> Ich habs ausprobiert und leider geht es nicht aber warum?
> Wenn ich einen normalen schalter anschließe dann schließe ich die Massse ja auch an die KL1104.


Das ZauberWort ist hier nicht so sehr Open-Collector-Ausgang, denn den gibt es in zwei Varianten.
Deine Abbildung zeigt einen mit einem *NPN*-Transistor, der gegen Masse schaltet.
Üblich sind bei uns solche mit einem *PNP*-Transistor, der die +24V durchschaltet.
Hast Du die Erklärung, die Du gefunden hast, auch ausprobiert mit einem 4,7 kOhm zwischen Eingang und +24V und das funktioniert nicht?
Wenn der Ausgang des PIR (mehr als) 10 mA verträgt, könntest Du es statt mit 4,7 kOhm z.B. mit 2,2 kOhm versuchen (oder z.B. zwei 4,7 kOhm Widerstände parallel schalten).
Mit Deinem ursprünglich genannten PIR sollte das Problem eigentlich nicht auftreten - es könnte lediglich die StromAufnahme des PIR zu gross sein, wenn er nicht durchschalten soll.


----------



## PN/DP (6 Februar 2020)

Darkghost schrieb:


> ich habe einen PIR für LED Beleuchtung gekauft und wollte diesen an die SPS anschließen (so zusagen als Schalter)
> Dieser hat 4 Anschlusskabel + und - für das Netzteil und + und - für den LED Anschluss.
> [...]
> PIR Sensor ist: https://www.highlight-led.de/pir-bewegungsmelder-fuer-leds-12-24v-2a.html





> Der PIR-Bewegungsmelder wird zwischen Leiste und Netzteil angeschlossen.


Dein gekaufter PIR könnte direkt mit der KL1104 funktionieren, wenn man ihn richtig anschließt.
Hast Du von diesem PIR ein Datenblatt oder Anschlußbild?

So

```
+24V ---+----------------------+----------------------
        |                      |
        |                      |   +--------------+
        |                      +---o 2 +24V       |
        |   +----------+           |              |
        +---o +      + o-----------o 1 E1  KL1104 |
            |NT PIR LED|           |              |
        +---o -      - o---+   +---o 3 0V         |
        |   +----------+   |   |   +--------------+
        |                  |   |
  0V ---+------------------+---+----------------------
```
oder vielleicht so

```
+24V ---+------------------+---+----------------------
        |                  |   |
        |   +----------+   |   |   +--------------+
        +---o +      + o---+   +---o 2 +24V       |
            |NT PIR LED|           |              |
        +---o -      - o-----------o 1 E1  KL1104 |
        |   +----------+           |              |
        |                      +---o 3 0V         |
        |                      |   +--------------+
        |                      |
  0V ---+----------------------+----------------------
```

Harald


----------



## Darkghost (7 Februar 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Der PIR13 schaltet nach Minus ("N-schaltend"). Die KL1104 hat aber Plus-schaltende Eingänge ("P-schaltend"). Das funktioniert so nicht.
> Daß an der Klemme irgendwo Masse angeschlossen wird, heißt nicht, daß Schalten des Eingangs nach Masse funktioniert. Der "normale Schalter" funktioniert nur, wenn er nach +15V..+30V schaltet.



Im Detail kann ich es nicht nachvollziehen aber habs verstanden. Liegt vermutlich an meinem begrenzten der Elektrotechnik.
(Bei beiden Klemmen wird die Masse angeschlossen. Wenn ich mit einem Voltmeter messe dann kommt aus dem OC Ausgang auch 24V an.) 
Ist die Klemme dann auf masse und nicht auf Plus sondern auf Masse geschaltet...? Könnte man das so erklären. Nur für welchen Anwendungsfall brauch ich dann ein OC Ausgang?




PN/DP schrieb:


> Dein gekaufter PIR könnte direkt mit der KL1104 funktionieren, wenn man ihn richtig anschließt.
> Hast Du von diesem PIR ein Datenblatt oder Anschlußbild?
> 
> So
> ...



Erstes ja und zweites nicht.
-> Werde ich ausprobieren.


----------



## Heinileini (7 Februar 2020)

Darkghost schrieb:


> Nur für welchen Anwendungsfall brauch ich dann ein OC Ausgang?


Wie bereits in #7 angekratzt: es geht nicht um OpenCollector ja oder nein, sondern darum, ob OpenCollector Typ PNP oder OpenCollector Typ NPN.


----------

